# Wicked Woods Cemetery Haunt of 2017



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

You can see the video by clicking the link below :






There are a lot more pictures here : https://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/wicked-woods-cemetery-halloween-2017.html

Comments and Critiques welcome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! That is gorgeous haunt!! The backdrop is perfect and your house/property just make for an ideal canvas. Great props, all well placed and displayed. Killer lighting and atmosphere. The fact that you get 2000 TOT's says it all. Thanks for posting this! It's nice to see new haunts this time of year. Really inspirational!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a truly "wicked" set up. You utilized spots I wouldn't have thought of and your lighting set scenes off to advantage. Well done


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on the lighting and and layout of all you goodies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your house:jol:

I'm a big fan of blue lighting in a cemetery. It makes the street view beautiful and gives that cold feel of death to each scene.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, so great, the lighting is fantastic!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing setup. That had to take a lot of time to build. It has to be a lot of kids and grownups favorite Halloween spot to visit. Great job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What a collection of props! Great display - well done.


----------



## Gower (Jun 18, 2018)

Color me impressed! So much detail in those creations! Love the video.


----------



## Theesfield (Jul 7, 2018)

Spectacular haunt!!


----------

